# Found this maybe it may help (those who seek fish)



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

For you new boaters (and old ) out there maybe this may help. Remenber the yakkers and mothership them!! Best of luck hope it may help.Pretty cool I thought did not know all these ships were sunk right off the coast/

http://www.jimbaughoutdoors.com/gpsnumbers.htm


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

99% are bad numbers


----------

